
Anti-Glossary - severine
https://stallman.org/antiglossary.html
======
ChrisGranger
's/obeissance/obeisance/' 's/neutraity/neutrality/'
's/resticting/restricting/' 's/kidnaping/kidnapping/'

~~~
severine
:) email sent!

~~~
severine
And typos fixed. We didn't get to discuss much of the Anti-Glossary, but hey,
RMS sent me an email!

